# ooth.



## dino (Jun 4, 2005)

Hello,

It is possible for a mantis ooth. to crack.


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2005)

Not to my knowledge. But I guess it depends on what kind it is.


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 6, 2005)

Dino,

What kind of ooth is it, and what conditions was the ooth kept under?


----------



## dino (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello peekaboo,

I didn't have an ooth. crack it was adamski's ooth. He said he droped it and it busted open :shock:


----------



## PseudoDave (Jun 6, 2005)

Regardless of how it broke, it broke, let's hope for plenty of nymphs to surface still.


----------



## dino (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello,

Maybe adamski should be more careful next time :? But hey, we all make mistakes not everybody is perfect.


----------



## Ian (Jun 6, 2005)

hmmm, I would doubt that it could crack open just from dropping it, there is really nothing to actually crack, and the foam is fairly think, so I would imagine that would absorb the impact. Was shape, size, colour ooth was it?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## dino (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello,

we probably need to ask adamski because to be honest I don't think an ooth. can bust open but if that if whhat adamski said I guess it happened.


----------



## Ian (Jun 6, 2005)

yeah, sure, If you can find the species of the ooth, that would be great.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

